# How do I unhide Cyclist Down?



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2017)

I normally have the Cyclist Down forum hidden because I find it depressing, but a friend of mine is 'down' and has asked me for advice so I thought that I would go and take a look at the forum. The thing is, I can't see how to unhide it! Perhaps I am particularly stupid today () but I can't see a checkbox to untick ...


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jun 2017)

[your profile] > Settings > Ignore New Posts (left hand list towards the bottom)

Unless I misunderstand what you need to do


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2017)

You might also have it on ignored nodes, like me.


----------



## flake99please (14 Jun 2017)

[user name], ignore nodes, uncheck relevant box.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2017)

And it's also called cycling advocacy and safety


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> You might also have it on ignored nodes, like me.





flake99please said:


> [user name], ignore nodes, uncheck relevant box.


 this is right


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I normally have the Cyclist Down forum hidden because I find it depressing, but a friend of mine is 'down' and has asked me for advice so I thought that I would go and take a look at the forum. The thing is, I can't see how to unhide it! Perhaps I am particularly stupid today () but I can't see a checkbox to untick ...


Commuting and Utility Cycling for advice.


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2017)

I forgot I also ignored this, only upsets you.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> [your profile] > Settings > Ignore New Posts (left hand list towards the bottom)
> 
> Unless I misunderstand what you need to do





Crackle said:


> You might also have it on ignored nodes, like me.





flake99please said:


> [user name], ignore nodes, uncheck relevant box.





Crackle said:


> And it's also called cycling advocacy and safety


I know how to ignore/unignore nodes ... What I didn't know was that the node in question isn't called Cyclist Down any more!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2017)

Well, I lasted about 12 hours before having to ignore that node again ... A thread about a lorry driver who killed a cyclist and got off with it had my blood pressure soaring!


----------

